

TechZing (Tech Startup Podcast) Celebrates Its 150th Episode - jv22222
http://techzinglive.com/page/839/150-tz-discussion-its-getting-a-little-meta-up-in-here

======
benreyes
Congrats to Justin and Jason, the podcast really is something to be proud of.
It combines a nice mix of tech and startup discussion.

It's not really for people who like short podcasts, but this is what makes it
great. You get depth where other podcasts won't go or that just glosses over
talking points.

~~~
pacomerh
Indeed. I really like this podcast, they talk about the details

------
driverdan
Congrats guys! TechZing is one of my favorite tech startup podcasts. If you
haven't heard it before check it out.

------
techarch
Congrats Justin and Jason - producing 150 hour and half long shows every week
demonstrates awesome commitment to the tech startup world! Huge kuddos! Have a
been a fan since the first show and although new podcasts come and go I am
still looking forward to new episode every week.

------
iconfinder
I didn't know this podcast. Subscribed! Thanks HN :-)

------
samh
A great podcast for people interested in starting software businesses.

